# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλουβίτσα

## ovelix83

μου βγηκε λιγο η ψυχη αλλα τα καταφερα πιστευω καλα........ ερασιτεχνικό αλλα βολικο......ας μιλησουν ομως καλυτερα οι ειδικοι :Jumping0045: βεβαια πρεπει να δω πως θα βαλω φωτο

----------


## mitsman

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## ovelix83

ειναι η σκαφη για να καθαριζω το κλουβακι
 απο φιλο plexiglass

  ]

 πως σας φενετε?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σαν Κατασκευή δείχνει πάρα πολύ καλή και λειτουργική !! Δεν έχω και τόσο μεγάλη εμπειρία σε κατασκευές μετάλλου, οπότε θα περιμένεις της απόψεις των "ειδικών" !! Θα προτιμούσα να άφηνες το χρώμα του μετάλλου, παρά το Μαύρο !! *  :Happy0065:

----------


## ovelix83

τα κομματια ητανε αβαφτα και αν την αφησω την κλουβα εξω η για οποιαδιποτε λογο βραχει θα σκουριαζε...οποτεεεε

----------


## ovelix83

εχεις γνωσεις ομωςσε αλλες...και την χαζευω μερες τωρα...ειναι οαση η κλουβα σου Αλεξανδρε...!!!

----------


## geam

τι πουλιά θα βάλεις μέσα??????????

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Θα μπορούσες να την περάσεις 2 χέρια χρώμα μίνιον και τέλος !! Μικρό παρατήρημα είναι βέβαια αυτό... !! Το σκαφάκι με το πλεξιγκλάς νομίζω θα είναι πολύ βολικό στο καθάρισμα..φοβερή ιδέα !!!*   :winky:

----------


## ovelix83

> τι πουλιά θα βάλεις μέσα??????????


καναρινακια μαλλον εως και σιγουρα

----------


## ovelix83

> *Θα μπορούσες να την περάσεις 2 χέρια χρώμα μίνιον και τέλος !! Μικρό παρατήρημα είναι βέβαια αυτό... !! Το σκαφάκι με το πλεξιγκλάς νομίζω θα είναι πολύ βολικό στο καθάρισμα..φοβερή ιδέα !!!*


εκατσε πολυ καλα δεν το περειμενα ουτε κ εγω...οπως κ τα χερουλια μιας παλιας ντουλαπας....αλλα οταν κατευβω μονιμα χανια θα σε φωναξω να στησουμε μια μεγαλη ξυληνη

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ομορφη κλουβα κ ευρυχωρη! Αληθεια τι πουλια θα βαλεις μεσα??

----------


## ovelix83

μαλλον καναρινια...δεν ξερω ακομα ποσα...αν ηταν ενυδρειο θα ηξερα...αλλα τωρα εινα κλουβι κ δεν γνωριζω.......ειμαι σιγουρος ομως οτι καποιος θα βοηθησει!!!

----------


## ovelix83

μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει και να μου πει ποσα πουλια να βαλω μεσα στην κλουβιτσα????ειναι 80 50 50.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Να ρωτισω???
Ποσο κοστιζει το πλεξιγκλας το τετραγωνικο???

----------


## ovelix83

> Να ρωτισω???
> Ποσο κοστιζει το πλεξιγκλας το τετραγωνικο???


10 euro και το κομματι που πηρα ητανε 1 επι 0.5

----------


## ovelix83

καλο ομως ειναι να ξερεις τα μετρα για αυτο που θελεις να φτιαξεις για να στο κοψουνε κι ολας στις διαστασεις γιατι ειναι δυσκολακι λιγο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geam

αν την χρησιμοποιήσης ως ζευγαρώστρα νομίζω πως 2 ζευγαρια είναι υπεραρκετά....
εαν την έχεις μόνο ως κλούβα πτήσης, τότε και 6 πουλάκια ζούνε μια χαρά....

----------


## ovelix83

φιλε γιωργο καλημερα....εαν την κανω ζευγαρωστρα και βαλω 2 ζευγαρια μεσα οπως λες θα εχω προβλημα γιατι δεν εχει χωρησμα...θα μπορουν να συνυπαρχουν στο χυμα...??????

----------


## geam

γι αυτό έγραψα παραπάνω υπέρ αρκετά.... το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα έχεις μπελάδες.... πάντως δεν αποκλείεται να τα βρούνε κιόλας.... δοκίμασε 1 αρσενικό με 2 θηλυκά....

----------


## ovelix83

> γι αυτό έγραψα παραπάνω υπέρ αρκετά.... το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα έχεις μπελάδες.... πάντως δεν αποκλείεται να τα βρούνε κιόλας.... δοκίμασε 1 αρσενικό με 2 θηλυκά....


και η μια η θυλικια θα κραταει φαναρι.....να δοκιμασω 2 ζευγαρια κ αν ειναι βγαζω τον ενα αρσενικο αν δω μπελαδες

----------


## geam

σε αυτή την εκπομπή, ΕΣΥ αποφασίζεις...

----------


## mitsman

Αν θες να κανεις ζευγαρωματα 1 αρσενικο και 2-3 θηλυκα καναρινακια... θα τα βολεψει αν ειναι καλος αρσενικος... μην φοβασαι... το καλυτερο ειναι ενα αρσενικο και δυο θηλυκα!!! μια χαρα θα πετυχει θεωρω!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη απο τις φωτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω... εχει σχαρα πριν τον πατο??? το ταψακι εχει βάθος???

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Να χαίρεσε την κατασκευή σου, πολύ ωραία.
Κατ αρχή παρατηρω οτι είναι αρκετα μεγάλη και ίσως να δυσκολέυεσαι με τον καθαρισμό της όπως επίσης και στην προσπάθεια σου να πιάσεις ένα πουλί απο μέσα.
Για το πρώτο πρώτο θα μπορούσες να κοιτάξεις το ενδεχόμενο κατασκευής πλαινών ανοιγμάτων η ένα στο πίσω μέρος.
Για το δεύτερο μπορείς να πάρεις μια μικρή απόχη.
Επίσης ενα θέμα το οποίο θα πρέπει να προσέξεις, κάτι που δέν έκανα εγω στην δικιά μου κατασκευη) είναι να βάλεις γυρω γύρω απο την κατασκευή σου προστατευτικό για να μην γεμίζει ο χώρος φλούδια και σπόρια.
Νομίζω ένα προστατευτικό 15 με 20 εκατοστων στο κάτω μέρος εξωτερικά γυρω γύρω θα σε γλυτώσει απο πολλές ακαταστασίες.
Το ευχάριστο απο ότι βλέπω είναι οτι η κατασκευή σου είναι κινητη και όλα αυτα θα μπορέσεις να τα κάνεις βλέπωντας και κρίνοντας.
Και ένα τελευταίο, έχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο για κατασκευη βάσης με τροχάκια για έυκολη μετακίνηση της???
Να σαι καλά και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## vikitaspaw

να ρωτησω κ εγω κατι ασχετο αλλα σχετικο...λετε εναν αρσενικο με δυο θυληκες κ οτι αν ο αρσενικος ειναι καλος θα τις βολεψει...δλδ θα ζευγαρωσει κ με τις 2 ??

----------


## xXx

ναι μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις αυτό και στο ίδιο κλουβί αρκεί να ναι σχετικά μεγάλο....μπορείς να έχεις δύο θηλυκά μέσα και ένα αρσενικό και να κλωσάν κανονικά και οι δύο μέσα στο ίδιο κλουβί συνήθως στην αντίθετη μεριά

----------


## ovelix83

> Επειδη απο τις φωτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω... εχει σχαρα πριν τον πατο??? το ταψακι εχει βάθος???


οπως ειναι γυρω γυρω ειναι και απο την κατω πλευρα...ετσι ωστε οταν τραβαω το ταψι να μην φευγουν οι γυπες.............οποτε θα το κανω ετσι...θα βαλω ενα αρσενικο και 2 θυλικα

----------


## ovelix83

> Καλημέρα.
> Να χαίρεσε την κατασκευή σου, πολύ ωραία.
> Κατ αρχή παρατηρω οτι είναι αρκετα μεγάλη και ίσως να δυσκολέυεσαι με τον καθαρισμό της όπως επίσης και στην προσπάθεια σου να πιάσεις ένα πουλί απο μέσα.
> Για το πρώτο πρώτο θα μπορούσες να κοιτάξεις το ενδεχόμενο κατασκευής πλαινών ανοιγμάτων η ένα στο πίσω μέρος.
> Για το δεύτερο μπορείς να πάρεις μια μικρή απόχη.
> Επίσης ενα θέμα το οποίο θα πρέπει να προσέξεις, κάτι που δέν έκανα εγω στην δικιά μου κατασκευη) είναι να βάλεις γυρω γύρω απο την κατασκευή σου προστατευτικό για να μην γεμίζει ο χώρος φλούδια και σπόρια.
> Νομίζω ένα προστατευτικό 15 με 20 εκατοστων στο κάτω μέρος εξωτερικά γυρω γύρω θα σε γλυτώσει απο πολλές ακαταστασίες.
> Το ευχάριστο απο ότι βλέπω είναι οτι η κατασκευή σου είναι κινητη και όλα αυτα θα μπορέσεις να τα κάνεις βλέπωντας και κρίνοντας.
> Και ένα τελευταίο, έχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο για κατασκευη βάσης με τροχάκια για έυκολη μετακίνηση της???
> Να σαι καλά και καλή συνέχεια.



πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα που μου ειπες...εχω παραγγειλει plexiglass 10 ποντους κομματια για γυρω γυρω....οσο για τισ πορτες. δοκιμασα μονο την μπροστα να κινηθω μεσα σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει να επεμβω κ νομιζω οτι το εχω...οσο για τα ροδακια το αφηνω ακομα γιατι θελω να δω που θα μου βγει μηπως κοτσαρω αργοτερα αλλα μια κλουβιτσα και τισ ενωσω..προς το παρων βολευομαι...ευχαρηστω πολυ

----------


## ovelix83

> ναι μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις αυτό και στο ίδιο κλουβί αρκεί να ναι σχετικά μεγάλο....μπορείς να έχεις δύο θηλυκά μέσα και ένα αρσενικό και να κλωσάν κανονικά και οι δύο μέσα στο ίδιο κλουβί συνήθως στην αντίθετη μεριά



κατι αλλο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω...να βαλω τα θυλικα πρωτα μεσα στην κλουβα και να εχω το αρσενικο διπλα σε ενα κλουβακι η να τα βαλω ολα αποτην αρχη μαζι...?

----------


## xXx

βάλε τα θηλυκά αν θες μέχρι να αρχίσουνε να μαζεύουν φωλιά και ρίξε το αρσενικό μέσα

----------


## ovelix83

ο αρσενικος θα πρεπει να βλεπει τα θυλικα η δεν παιζει ρολο αυτο?

----------


## mitsman

Ας τις βλεπει να τις μαθαινει και να τον μαθαινουν!!

----------


## ovelix83

ωραια θα βαλω τα θυλικα στη κλουβα και θα κολλησω διπλα σε εναμικρο κλουβακι το αρσενικο...μετα απο λιγο καιρο θα βαλω τις φωλιες και οταν θα αρχισουν να ετοιμαζονται τα θυλικα πεταω το γυπα μεσα....

----------


## tasos-mo

> ωραια θα βαλω τα θυλικα στη κλουβα και θα κολλησω διπλα σε εναμικρο κλουβακι το αρσενικο...μετα απο λιγο καιρο θα βαλω τις φωλιες και οταν θα αρχισουν να ετοιμαζονται τα θυλικα πεταω το γυπα μεσα....



Σωστος Γιωργη με την προηποθεση οτι οταν δεις μια να ετοιμαζεται να τον ριξεις μεσα για να ξεκινησει με αυτη και στην συνεχεια να αναλαβει την δευτερη.. (tip κανε μια πατεντα ετσι ωστε η καθε μια κλωσοντας στην φωλια της να μην εχει μεγαλη ορατοτητα στην κλουβα δηλαδη αν υποθεσουμε οτι εχεις τις φωλιες στις γωνιες δεξια και αριστερα..στην δεξια φωλια να βαλεις ή πλαστικα φυλα ή ενα κοματι ξυλο ετσι ωστε να βλεπει μονο μπροστα και κατι αντιστοιχο στην αλλη.για δυο λογους 1)γιατι υπαρχει η περιπτωση αν καταλαβει η μια οτι ο αρσενικος παει με αλλη και να αφησει την φωλια της 2)να μην παρενοχλει η μια την αλλη..)
Επισης εχεις βαλει παρα πολλα ξυλακια 3ή4 ειναι καλα 1)για να μπορουν να πετανε για καλη υγεια κτλ 2)την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης θελουν χωρο για τα παιχνιδακια τους..
καλα αποτελεσματα να εχεις..παντα φιλικα.

----------


## ovelix83

> Σωστος Γιωργη με την προηποθεση οτι οταν δεις μια να ετοιμαζεται να τον ριξεις μεσα για να ξεκινησει με αυτη και στην συνεχεια να αναλαβει την δευτερη.. (tip κανε μια πατεντα ετσι ωστε η καθε μια κλωσοντας στην φωλια της να μην εχει μεγαλη ορατοτητα στην κλουβα δηλαδη αν υποθεσουμε οτι εχεις τις φωλιες στις γωνιες δεξια και αριστερα..στην δεξια φωλια να βαλεις ή πλαστικα φυλα ή ενα κοματι ξυλο ετσι ωστε να βλεπει μονο μπροστα και κατι αντιστοιχο στην αλλη.για δυο λογους 1)γιατι υπαρχει η περιπτωση αν καταλαβει η μια οτι ο αρσενικος παει με αλλη και να αφησει την φωλια της 2)να μην παρενοχλει η μια την αλλη..)
> Επισης εχεις βαλει παρα πολλα ξυλακια 3ή4 ειναι καλα 1)για να μπορουν να πετανε για καλη υγεια κτλ 2)την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης θελουν χωρο για τα παιχνιδακια τους..
> καλα αποτελεσματα να εχεις..παντα φιλικα.


τασο για τα ξυλα μπορει να εχεις δικιο,να φανταστεις οτι ειχα λιγοτερα και θεωρησα οτι ειναι λιγα και εβαλα αλλο ενα...αλλα οποτε βλεπω την κλουβα διαπιστωνω οτι ειναι πολλα...οσο για τις φωλιες ειχα σκοπο να τις βαλω απεναντι με καμουφλαζ αλλα δεν γνωριζα οτι δεν πρεπει να βλεπονται...ευχρηστω πολυ να σαι καλα

----------


## ovelix83

[IMG]  Uploaded 



τελικα εβαλα αυτο γυρω γυρω πως σας φαινετε?
ειναι κ ποιο οικονομικο απο το plexiglass

----------


## ovelix83

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## geam

μια χαρά!!!

----------


## ovelix83

πιστευω ειναι πιο καλο γιατι δεν θα λερωνει οπως το plexiglass που μαγνητιζει την σκονη....και εχει και χρωματακι της φυσης

----------


## ninos

Γιώργο πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου !! Και πάλι μπράβο

----------


## ovelix83

prin akoma arxiso na sas leo to provlima mou zitao katanoisi gia simera dioti to pc exei kapio provlima me ta ellinika...tha prospathiso me ena minima na sas po to provlima mou.....tin klouvitsa tin exete dei pos einai...exo parei 2 folies tis plastikes kai tis exo valei apenanti fatsa...tin mia aristera k tin alli dexia...epeidi tha exo 2 thilika pos mporo na tis kamouflaro etsi oste na min vlepontai metaxi tous...dokimasa me kontrA plake thalasis alla den mou arese to apotelesma...alli idea?euxaristo k sygnomi gia ta ellinika...... :Jumping0045:

----------


## mitsman

Πλεξι γκλασ ασπρο!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Το πιο συνηθες ειναι τα πλαστικα κλαδια-φυτα(αν εχεις και γυρλαντες απο τα προσφατα ''χριστουγεννα'' ακομα καλυτερα) για αρκετους λογους 1.αισθητικους 2.ασφαλεια για τα πουλια(οικειο περιβαλον) 3.ευκολο στην τοποθετηση 4.βρισκεις παντου κτλ.Επισης ειναι χιλιοδοκιμασμενα με καλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## ovelix83

τις εφτιαξα τις φωλιτσες με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα πιστευω...το απογευμα θα  σας εχω και φωτο...

----------


## ovelix83

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 
την εχω βαλει αναποδα αλλα και παλι ειναι ωραια.........
πως σας φαινονται οι φωλιτσες μου?

----------


## mitsman

ωραιες φαινονται!!! τι φυτο ειναι αυτο??

----------


## ria

μητσο ψευτικα πλαστικα φυτα απο γνωστο καταστημα παιχνιδιων ειναι..και γω τα ιδια ειχα βαλει παλια σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα...τα ειχα βρασει φυσικα με νερο και ξυδι!!!!!!!

----------


## ovelix83

ακριβως οπως τα λες Ρια,,,,,,μόνο που δεν εβαλα ξυδι,,,,

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο βάλε και ένα κόντρα από το κάτω μέρος να κρύβεται η φωλιά.Άντε με το καλό...

----------

